# Has anyone used www.needaticket.ie



## muleo (15 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

Has anyone used www.needaticket.ie? They seem to charge well over face value, but they have great tickets to events in the O2...... Any good or bad experiences?


----------



## Dinny (15 Sep 2009)

Used Michael a few times a couple of years ago. No problem with the services and can delivery what he offers. Problem is the cost.


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Sep 2009)

Don't know about the specific company but they're basically just touts and by buying from touts you're keeping the vicious cycle of touts buying up tickets for events so that real fans don't get to buy them who then feel they're forced into buying from touts......

I personally was delighted when the touts suffered huge losses at the friday night U2 gig selling off tickets for a tenner if at all.

Use  for face value ticket sales and swaps


----------



## muleo (16 Sep 2009)

Thanks for response lads.....and thanks for toutless.....great site!


----------

